# Dutch Forum Rules & Online Resources



## Frank06

*Welcome - Welkom *

*Read this first - Lees dit eerst*

Dutch Forum Rules (in English)
Dutch Forum-regels (in Dutch)
*FAQ*

What's in a name?
FAQ-list about the words 'Dutch, Flemish, Holland, etc.' (in English)
*On line resources - Online bronnen*

Part I
Part II


----------



## Frank06

*Help the Dutch forum get off to a good start:*

Register
Click "New Thread" to ask a question.
The scope of this forum is the Dutch language (Nederlands), i.e. Standard Dutch (Algemeen Nederlands) as spoken in the Netherlands and in Flanders, Belgium, i.e. the two varieties of Standard Dutch as spoken in both countries.
Suriname Dutch, which could be set apart geographically, though not necessarily linguistically, falls within the range of this forum.
If your answer requires a reference to a dialect or variant of Dutch, then please indicate this clearly and give a Standard Dutch alternative.
*1. Be helpful, not hurtful*

If someone's language background isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.
*2. Quoted material*

Song lyrics may be quoted and translated up to a maximum of 4 lines. Threads and posts with song lyric quotations and translations beyond 4 lines will be removed.
No web pages or copyrighted content may be inserted into WordReference posts except as indicated below. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted. Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted. Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules.
Always acknowledge the source.
All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception.
*3. School assignments*

If you want help with a school assignment, you are required to do your own work first. Then, and only then, may you post it with a request for help with specific doubts.
*4. Dictionaries*

Look for the answer in dictionaries first (click "resources" for links to online dictionaries).
*5. Thread title*

Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question (avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new", "Help!" and the like).
*6. **Spelling*

Chat language and chat spelling are not allowed in any language used (unless as the subject of a specific question). Use proper capitalisation.
*7. Context*

Always provide an example sentence and give context.
*8. Be polite*

The use of "Hello", “Hi” and "Thank you" is welcome.
*9. Thou Shall Not Chat*

Don’t use the forum as a chatboard (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature if you want to send a personal message to another forum member
*10. Advertising free forum*

Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.
*11. Posting audio and video file*

You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
All these threads need to say which moderator approved it.
All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.
*12. Questions and comments*

If you have further questions please post them in the "Comments and Suggestions" Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favourite moderator.
*13. Report a post*

Use the report-a-post feature in the top right corner of each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.
*14. General WR Rules*

Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary. For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules.


----------



## Frank06

*Welkom op het Dutch Forum*

Registreer jezelf.
Klik op de knop “Nieuwe discussie / New Thread” en stel je vragen.
Het onderwerp is even klaar als ruim: Nederlands.
M.a.w. Algemeen Nederlands (AN, ABN) zoals het gesproken wordt in Nederland en Vlaanderen, België. M.a.w. de twee vormen van Algemeen Nederlands in beide landen. Het spreekt vanzelf dat Surinaams-Nederlands een gelijkwaardig gespreksonderwerp is. 
Als je wil berichten over een variant of dialect van het Nederlands, dan meld je dit _duidelijk _en dan geef je _altijd_ een AN-alternatief.
*1. Wees behulpzaam*

Niemand is perfect. Taal- of spelfouten mogen geen redenen zijn om iemand laatdunkend te behandelen. Fouten zijn er niet alleen om gemaakt, maar ook om (kritiekloos) verbeterd te worden.
*2. Citaten en links*

De algemene regel is eenvoudig: citaten uit online en offline bronnen (websites en boeken) mogen niet langer dan vier zinnen zijn. Dit geldt zowel voor rechtstreekse citaten als voor (eigen) vertalingen van citaten. 
Songteksten mogen geciteerd en vertaald worden, maar hier geldt een beperking van 4 regels.
Wat het citeren uit woordenboeken betreft: twee definities of vertalingen is de limiet.
Links naar andere websites worden geapprecieerd. Het spreekt vanzelf dat ook hier de inhoud pertinent moet zijn. Links naar commerciële websites worden verwijderd.
Vermeld steeds de bron van je citaat.
Berichten met citaten en links die niet voldoen aan de regels van dit forum en het algemene WR-reglement, zullen zonder waarschuwing en zonder uitzondering worden verwijderd.
*3. Huiswerk en schooltaken*

Dit forum is niet de plaats om je huiswerk of schooltaak te laten maken. Slechts als duidelijk blijkt dat je eerst zélf aan je taak hebt gewerkt, dan kan je overwegen om heel specifieke hulp te vragen via dit forum. Niet eerder.
*4. Woordenboeken*

Als je de vertaling van een woord zoekt, raadpleeg dan eerst een woordenboek of de _Resources/Bronnen_-link, meer bepaald de sectie “Dictionaries - Woordenboeken”.
*5. Titel van je bericht*

Hoe duidelijker de titel van je bericht (of _thread_), hoe meer kans je maakt op een zinnig antwoord. Vermijd daarom lege en ronduit vervelende titels als “Vertaling gevraagd” (“Translation please”), “Hoe zeg ik het” (“How do I say this?”), “Help!” (right, “Help!”) en gelijkaardige, nietszeggende frases.
*6. Alternatieve spelling*

Chat- of sms-taal en -spelling zijn niet toegelaten (behalve als dit nu net het onderwerp van je vraag is). Hetzelfde geldt voor de zgn. progressieve spelling.
Denk aan de interpunctie en het gebruik van hoofdletters.
*7. **Context*


Als je naar een vertaling vraagt, geef dan steeds een voorbeeldzin en een duidelijke context. Het mag niet de taak zijn van bereidwillige forumleden annex vertalers om uit te vissen wat je nu eigenlijk juist precies misschien wel bedoelt (of net niet).
*8. Wees beleefd*

Het gebruik van een aanspreking en een bedankje wordt aangemoedigd.
*9. “Gij zult niet chatten.”*

Gebruik dit forum niet als een _chatroom_ of babbelbox. Gebruik de pm-functie (_private message)_ als je een persoonlijk bericht wil sturen naar een ander lid van het forum.
*10. Geen links naar commerciële websites*

Het WR-forum is reclamevrij en dat willen we ook zo houden.
Spammers worden zonder waarschuwing verwijderd.
*11. Audio- en videobestanden*

Links naar audio- en videobestanden mag je niet posten zonder voorafgaandelijke en expliciete toestemming van de moderator.
We verwijderen alle berichten met links naar audio- en video bestanden die zonder toestemming gepost worden. En dit zonder enige discussie.
Vraag dus eerst toestemming (via _pm_).
*12. **Nog vragen of opmerkingen?*

Als je nog vragen of opmerkingen hebt, stuur dan een bericht naar het forum “Comments and Suggestions” of een _private message_ naar je favoriete moderator.
*13. **Ongepaste mails rapporteren*

Elk bericht heeft een report-a-post-knop (de rode driehoek rechts bovenaan). Als je een bericht leest op dit forum dat ongepast is (qua taal of (foto)materiaal) of een bericht dat volgens jou eerder bedoeld is voor een ander forum, dan kan je dat steeds melden.
*14. Updates en het algemene WR-reglement*

Controleer regelmatig de regels van het forum én de WR-regels: ze kunnen geüpdatet worden als de situatie dat vereist.
Om de volledige, algemene WR-regels te raadplegen klik je de link comprehensive WR Rules aan.


----------



## Frank06

*FAQ - What's in a name?*
*Dutch, Flemish, Holland, the Netherlands, Flanders*

*1. Introduction*
In short, the whole matter of the name giving is a mess, a can of worms.
In general we can say that Dutch (Nederlands) is mainly spoken in the Netherlands and in Flanders, Belgium. In Suriname, Dutch is an official language, but not that generally used in daily communication.
What Standard Dutch (Algemeen Nederlands) in the Low Lands is concerned, the spelling in both countries is identical, the grammar is mainly the same (apart from some minor points or different tendencies), the vocabulary is also similar, though both countries have their own lexical peculiarities. What does differ markedly is the pronunciation and intonation in both countries. 
But when two speakers from both countries speak their respective variants of Standard Dutch, they can communicate without any major problem. Keep in mind that communication also entails asking for (minor) clarifications once in a while.

*2. Dutch – Nederlands*
The modern English word Dutch normally refers to (1) the Dutch language, (2) the inhabitants of the Netherlands, (3) the adjective which pertains to the country called the Netherlands. The standard translation of Dutch is 'Nederlands'. Dutch is the official language of the Netherlands and of Suriname, and one of the official languages of Belgium (Flanders, see also point 4.). There are still some speakers of a Dutch dialect in the north-west of France.

*3. Holland*
Strictly speaking, the name Holland refers to a historical coun_ty_, and in modern times, to two provinces in the Netherlands, viz. North Holland and South Holland. The name Holland is often used as a _pars pro toto_ for the whole country, occasionally also in the Netherlands.
In quite some languages, the word Holland is used as the basis for the official name of the country ‘the Netherlands’ and the language _and / or_ as the informal, more common name for both. (e.g.on the one hand Greek: Ολλανδία vs. Βασίλειουτων Κάτω Χωρών; on the other hand Persian هلند / هاندی (holandi/holand) and Chinese 荷兰语 / 荷兰(王国), helanyu/helan (wangguo) throughout).

*4. Flemish, **Dutch, **Flanders – Vlaams, **Nederlands, **Vlaanderen*
‘Flemish’ is the adjective which pertains to Flanders (Vlaanderen, an official region in the north of Belgium). The official language in Flanders is called Nederlands (i.e. Dutch) and not Vlaams (Flemish). In Flemish schools they teach Nederlands, the Belgian constitution mentions Nederlands as one of the official languages, and not Flemish. Even the most extremist Flemish nationalistic and separatist political parties refer to the standard language spoken in Flanders as... Nederlands, and not Flemish.
These socio-linguistic and political arguments are supported by linguists. Everybody recognises the differences between Standard Dutch as spoken in the Netherlands and Standard Dutch as spoken in Flanders, but not one single linguist who wants to be taken seriously, will call the latter 'Flemish'.
In Flanders, there are three (or four) main dialect groups which are not always mutually intelligible (!) and Flemish is only one of them. (see also "5. Attitudes towards the standard language"). Sometimes the variety of Standard Dutch is called 'Flemish'. One should be aware that this is a very informal, very confusing and, at the end, a very unproductive term.
Nevertheless, and rather unfortunately, in most other countries, the distinction “Dutch (in the Netherlands) versus Flemish (in Flanders)” *is* generally made, even though there is absolutely no linguistic, socio-linguistic, political, or any other sound basis for it.

*5. Attitudes towards the standard language*
Even though the scope of this forum is *Standard Dutch as spoken in the Netherlands and in Flanders*, one should keep in mind that the language attitudes in both countries differ markedly. At the risk of being too black and white, one can nevertheless say that in the Netherlands there is a higher tendency to stick to their standard language than in Flanders. Or rather, in informal situations, people in Flanders more often speak a local dialect or a language variant heavily coloured by the local dialect, which is often called ‘substandard’ (tussentaal, verkavelingsvlaams). This 'substandard' language, or rather, this collection of substandard varieties is often informally called 'Flemish', but one should be aware that this term, in this context, is highly confusing and highly unproductive.

*6. Frisian and Afrikaans (South Africa) – Fries en Afrikaans*
The linguistic and socio-linguistic arguments to call both Frisian and Afrikaans separate languages rather than ‘dialects of Dutch’ are crystal clear and as solid as a rock. Hence, questions solely about Frisian and Afrikaans will be redirected to the "Other Languages" forum. Questions about the comparison between resp. Afrikaans/Dutch and Frisian/Dutch will be accepted. But please keep in mind that Frisian, as any other language, is a collection of language variants which are not necessarily mutually intelligible and that Frisian variants are not only spoken in the Netherlands, but also in Germany and Denmark.

*7. The English word 'Dutch' (special cases)*
The English word Dutch originally referred to any speaker or language from the Low Countries, including northern Germany (and sometimes even the whole of modern day Germany and beyond). This gave (and alas, still gives) rise to quite some confusion. Many people will still use some German (deutsch) phrases when you tell them you are speaking or learning Dutch. Please be patient with them .
Two other, rather random, examples of this historical confusion are the names Jersey Dutch (which is or was a language based upon several Dutch (and local Native American) dialects) and Pennsylvania Dutch (which evolved from German dialects).

*8. Dutch is essentially...
*http://home.ccil.org/~cowan/essential.html#West_Germanic_low


----------



## Frank06

*NB*
The main or source language _of the website_ has been put between square brackets (where useful/appropriate)

*Portals - Portaalsites:*
http://nederlandsetaal.startpagina.nl/ - Huge collection of links related to Dutch (grammar, spelling, dictionaries) [in Dutch]
http://www.leren.nl/rubriek/talen/nederlands/learn_dutch/ - Collection of links to online grammars and courses [in Dutch, English]
http://www.onzetaal.nl/ot/index.php - Magazine about the Dutch language, with tons of links [in Dutch]
http://www.ned.univie.ac.at/links/index.asp - NedWeb Database for Dutch links [in English]
http://www.let.leidenuniv.nl/Dutch/Canonisations.html - Collection of links, Leiden University [in Dutch]

*General dictionaries - Algemene woordenboeken:*
http://www.vandale.nl/opzoeken/woordenboek/ - Monolingual
http://www.woorden-boek.nl/ - Monolingual
http://www.blackorwhite.nl/NLwoordenboek/ - Monolingual
http://dictionaries.travlang.com/ - Dutch- Multilingual dictionaries, from 2,000 to 15,000 terms, depending upon the languages involved (all directions) [in English]
http://www.uitmuntend.de/ - German-Dutch (more than 250.000 entries)
http://ordbok.lagom.nl/ordbok.html - Swedish-Dutch (both directions)
http://www.sil.org/americas/suriname...DictIndex.html - Sranan-Dutch word list (both directions). [in Dutch]
http://www.freedict.com/onldict/dut.html - English-Dutch (both directions)
http://www.majstro.com/Web/Majstro/dict.php?bronTaal=dut&doelTaal=spa&gebrTaal=epo - Dutch-multilingual dictionary (any direction)
http://roepstem.net/snaaks.html - Afrikaans-Dutch (extensive wordlist, both directions) [in Afrikaans, Dutch]
http://home.wxs.nl./~hvhernen/ - Indonesian - Dutch (both directions) [in Dutch and Indonesian]
http://www.interglot.com - Dutch-Multilingual dictionary (any direction)

*Specialty dictionaries - Lexica en woordlijsten e.d.:*
http://www.vlaamsewoorden.net/ - 'Flemish' - Dutch dictionary. The 'Flemish words' are a random collection of terms taken from several dialects spoken in Flanders.
http://www.rijmwoorden.nl/ - Rhyming dictionary
http://www.paultenhove.nl/ventura/en...ax=list&PSkip= - Dutch, English, French, Indonesian, Spanish, Swahili agricultural word list [in English]
http://taaladvies.net/taal/aardrijkskundige_namen/ - Comprehensive monolingual glossary of names of countries, inhabitants, languages
http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/term/ - Monolingual list of linguistic terms
http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Den/7522/Index.html - List of purisms by the League against Loanwords (De Bond tegen Leenwoorden). Not to be taken too seriously.
http://www.notam02.no/~hcholm/altlang/ht/Dutch.html - Alternative Dutch dictionary [in English]
http://users.ugent.be/~rvdstich/eugloss/NE/lijst.html - Monolingual medical dictionary [in Dutch, English]
http://www.ziekenhuis.nl/index.php?cat=woordenboek - Dutch-English medical dictionary [in Dutch]
http://www.schizofrenieplein.nl/hulp/abc.htm - Monolingual dictionary of psychiatry
http://www.woc.science.ru.nl/ - Monolingual dictionary of organic chemistry
http://www.eddyechternach.nl/english.html - Collection of Dutch proverbs and names of typically Dutch products with English translation
http://home.hccnet.nl/c.phielix/ - Grammatical terms and Dutch pitfalls [in Dutch]
http://fidict.com/ - English-Dutch Financial dictionary (both directions) [in English]
http://www.artagnan.com/nl/wl-menu.asp?page=toerisme - French-Dutch word list of legal terms [in Dutch]
http://www.interglot.com/vertalingen/ - Multilingual

*Grammar - Grammatica:*
http://oase.uci.kun.nl/~ans/ - The Electronic ANS (Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst - General Dutch Grammar), comprehensive [in Dutch]
http://neon.niederlandistik.fu-berlin.de/ - Excellent grammar [in Dutch]
http://web.hengeveld.com/dutch/ - Online (html) grammar book [in English]
http://www.ucl.ac.uk/dutch/grammatica/index.htm - Online (html) grammar book, part I [in English]
http://www.ucl.ac.uk/dutch/grammatica2/index.html - Online (html) grammar book, part II [in English]
http://www.speakdutch.nl/html/sitemap.htm - Online (html) grammar book [in English]
http://www.dutchgrammar.com/ - Grammar, spelling, soundfiles [in English, Spanish, Chinese (trad./simpl.), Serbo-Croatian, Latvian, Portuguese, Polish, Romanian, Russian]
http://pt.neerlandes.org/gramatica_n...andes_flamengo - Grammar [in Portuguese]
http://www.sprachprofi.de.vu/english/nl.htm - Basic grammar (and extra links) [in English]
http://www.verbix.com/languages/dutch.shtml - Conjugation of verbs [in English]
http://www.uitmuntend.de/ - Tables and schemes [in German]
http://www.nt2examen.nl/ - Grammar pages [in Dutch, basic information in French, English, Chinese, Turkish, Arabic]
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammaire_n%C3%A9erlandaise - Wiki grammar pages [in French]

*Exercises - Oefeningen:*
http://members.lycos.nl/mbc/nedlokgrammatica.html - Grammar and exercises [in Dutch]
http://www.ilv.ucl.ac.be/gramlink-nl/index.htm - Grammar and vocabulary exercises [in French, Dutch]
http://users.skynet.be/pitsite/spraakkunst/accueil.html - Grammar [in French]
http://lang.neerlandais.free.fr/ - Very basic grammar and vocabulary [in French]
http://www.cambiumned.nl/extraoefbrugklas.htm - Exercises [in Dutch]
http://hotpot.klascement.net/ne.htm - Exercises [in Dutch]
http://www.snt-brugge.be/orientering/talen/index.htm - Exercises [in Dutch]
http://www.onlineklas.nl/wwoefenen/ - Exercises [in Dutch]
http://www.eoidiomas.com/idiomas/neerlandes.html - Exercises [in Spanish]
http://www.sapiens.ya.com/hupholland/0.htm - Exercises [in Spanish, Dutch]
http://www.digischool.nl/ne/nt2/onregelm.htm - Exercises on the irregular verbs [in Dutch]
http://claweb.cla.unipd.it/home/mmertens/2002/argom.htm - Exercises on prepositional phrases [in Dutch, Italian]
http://www.projectx2002.org/Nederlan...elling2004.htm - Exercises for advanced learners [in Dutch]
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/webpagina/index.html - Exercises [in Dutch]
http://home.planet.nl/~leend748/index.htm - Rather random collection of exercises [in Dutch]
http://www.goethe-verlag.com/tests/SN/SN.HTM - Exercises [in Spanish, Dutch, German]
http://www.goethe-verlag.com/tests/PN/PN.HTM - Exercises [in Portuguese, Dutch, German]
http://www.dutchtoday.com/ - Exercises (grammar, vocabulary) [in English]
http://www.dialang.org/intro.htm - Diagnostic exercises (to be downloaded) [in Dutch]

*Contrastive grammars - Contrastieve grammatica's:*
http://www.uitmuntend.de/ - Differences and similies between the German and Dutch languages [in German]
http://neon.niederlandistik.fu-berlin.de/ - Excellent grammar as such, with (German) contrastive elements [in Dutch]
http://wwwling.arts.kuleuven.ac.be/NGF_N/NGF_NL.htm - Dutch contrastive grammar for francophones [alas, written in ... Dutch!]

*Online courses - Online cursussen:*
http://www.taalthuis.com/course/index.htm - Very well structured beginner and intermediate courses with audio [in English]
http://www.learndutch.org/Lesson1/LearnDutch.html - Very extensive course [in English]
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Dutch/Contents - Wiki-course [in English]
http://www.ned.univie.ac.at/non/welkom/ - Course and grammar [in German]
http://www.geocities.com/athens/2282/holl.html - Голландский язык [in Russian]
http://www.praktijkonderwijs.com/~ehl/nederlandse_taal.htm - Rather random collection of vocabulary and grammar exercises [in Dutch]
http://mediatheek.thinkquest.nl/~kl044/ - Course for kids [in Dutch]
http://www.forbeginners.info/dutch/ - Very basic introduction [in English]
http://www.linguanet-europa.org/plus/welcome.htm - Courses by the European Community (free, but some parts require registration) [multilingual]



*Please report broken links by pm*​


----------



## Frank06

*NB*
The main or source language _of the website_ has been put between square brackets (where useful/appropriate)

*Spelling - Spelling:*
http://taalunieversum.org/ - Official site of the Dutch-Flemish "Language Union" (Nederlandse Taalunie), the official body which regulates the spelling of Dutch [in Dutch, additional information in English]
http://woordenlijst.org/ - Offical spelling guide: monolingual wordlist and spelling rules, Woordenlijst Nederlandse Taal (Het Groene Boekje)

*Advice about proper Standard Dutch - Taaladvies:*
http://taaladvies.net/ - Advice about 'correct' language use
http://vrttaal.net/taaldatabanken_ma...een/home.shtml - Advice about 'correct' language use

*Standard Dutch audio samples - Voorbeelden van gesproken standaardtaal:*
http://www.nos.nl/nos/voorpagina/ - Standard Dutch as spoken in the Netherlands (Nederlandse Omroepstichting, Dutch Broadcasting Company)
http://www.radio1.be/radio1_master/h...io1/index.html - Standard Dutch as spoken in Flanders (Radio 1, Flemish radio channel)

*Pronunciation - Uitspraak:*
http://www.languagetrav.com/dutch/pron.html - With sound files [in English]
http://static.unilang.org/resources/...unciation.html - With soundfiles (including a zip-file) [in English]
http://www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/sampa/dutch.htm - SAMPA-notation for Dutch (Speech Assessment Methods Phonetic Alphabet) [in English]
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klankin...het_Nederlands - Wiki-article on the the Dutch sounds (+IPA and ASCII notation) [in Dutch]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_phonology - See previous link [in English]
http://cf.hum.uva.nl/poldernederland...aaknormen.html - Article about pronunciation in the Netherlands and Flanders [in Dutch]
http://www.cnts.ua.ac.be/Publication...kelL99VNC7.pdf - Article (pdf) about pronunciation in the Netherlands and Flanders [in Dutch]
http://cf.hum.uva.nl/poldernederland...aaknormen.html - Article about pronunciation in the Netherlands and Flanders [in Dutch]
http://demo.acapela-group.com/ - Quite elaborate demo version of a commercial program. Contains standard Dutch sound samples (both form Flanders and the Netherlands)

*Information for Dutch Second Language students in Belgium or the Netherlands - Info voor **studenten **NT2:*
http://www.nt2.be/startpagina - Information for Dutch Second Language students in Belgium [in Dutch, English]

*Other resources - andere bronnen:*
http://www.neder-l.nl/ - _The_ online magazine for Dutch studies [in Dutch]
http://www.ned.univie.ac.at/publicat...lgeschiedenis/ - History of Dutch [in Dutch, English, German]
http://www.meertens.nl - Collection of databanks (a.o. a "talking map of the Netherlands") [in Dutch]
http://www.meertens.nl/books/winkler/ - The Bible story of the Lost Son translated into 82 (!) Dutch (and Frisian) dialects
http://www.onzetaal.nl/ot/index.php - Magazine about the Dutch language, with tons of links.
http://fuzzy.arts.kuleuven.be/rewo/ - Portal for Dutch dialectology studies
http://www.euro-support.be/langbel/langbel.htm - Portal for Dutch dialects [in English]
http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/teksttaal.php - Collection of (old, historical) books on the Dutch language
http://wwwhein.uni-muenster.de/ - Website of Die Fachvereinigung Niederländisch, lots of links and referrences to (offline) Dutch language resources, grammars, manuals, ... (a.k.a. books) [in German]
http://www.ivnnl.com/ - International organisation for Dutch studies [in Dutch]
http://bop.vgc.be/tijdschriften/wablieft/ - Weekly newspaper in simplified Dutch
http://www.taalbank.nl/index.htm - Interesting weblog about language change and 'new words'
http://www.vvzc.be/links.html - Vlaamse Vereniging voor Zakelijke Communicatie (Flemish Organisation for Business Communication)



*Please report broken links by pm*​


----------

